# Évora - 29 Janeiro 2006



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 11:37)

Mais fotos desse mítico dia (desculpem a má qualidade, mas são de telemóvel e o dia estava muito escuro):


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2009 às 12:30)

Qual má qualidade altamente espectaculares


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 13:26)

Em Montemor era assim:


----------



## actioman (16 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

Mais um leque desse grande dia (aqui pela minha cidade não chegou a cair nada, apenas 3 ou 4 "microflocos").

Mais para baixo, zona de Portel caiu alguma coisa? Em Évora dá para ver que foi em grande e igualmente em Montemor-O-Novo .

É o que eu digo, há por aqui muito pessoal com tantos registos espectaculares guardados na gaveta... 

Obrigado a ambos, já me deixaram com água na boca


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2009 às 17:40)

actioman disse:


> Mais um leque desse grande dia (aqui pela minha cidade não chegou a cair nada, apenas 3 ou 4 "microflocos").
> 
> Mais para baixo, zona de Portel caiu alguma coisa? Em Évora dá para ver que foi em grande e igualmente em Montemor-O-Novo .
> 
> ...



Na altura ainda não tinha a casa de Portel, mas as pessoas de cá dizem que nevou bem nesse dia.


----------



## trepkos (16 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

actioman disse:


> Mais um leque desse grande dia (aqui pela minha cidade não chegou a cair nada, apenas 3 ou 4 "microflocos").
> 
> Mais para baixo, zona de Portel caiu alguma coisa? Em Évora dá para ver que foi em grande e igualmente em Montemor-O-Novo .
> 
> ...



Mais a sul de Portel nevou apenas de forma ligeira e muito foi água-neve... esta zona do Alentejo parece q foi mesmo a mais comtemplada.


----------



## David sf (4 Jun 2010 às 21:46)

actioman disse:


> Mais um leque desse grande dia (aqui pela minha cidade não chegou a cair nada, apenas 3 ou 4 "microflocos").
> 
> Mais para baixo, zona de Portel caiu alguma coisa? Em Évora dá para ver que foi em grande e igualmente em Montemor-O-Novo .
> 
> ...



Com algum atraso, encontrei isto na net, todas de Portel:











in

http://pracadarepublica.weblog.com.pt/2006/01/neve_no_alentejo_imagens_actua.html































in

http://fotosportel.blogspot.com/

E este link, com fotos mais pequenas:

http://agrupamentoportel.drealentejo.pt/aeeep/jornal/neve1.htm


----------



## actioman (6 Jun 2010 às 23:02)

Sim senhor, grandes e refrescantes registos! Fica então respondida a minha questão! 

Obrigado. 

P.S.- Para o ano, quem sabe, há mais!


----------

